# Epiphany Club @ Tristant (Telluride)



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 7, 2007)

not a DC, just some interesting differences in the model from the traditional fractional/PRC ownership model. >


http://villasattristant.com/
http://www.epiphanyclubs.com/
http://www.heliumreport.com/private-residence-clubs/villas-at-tristant-an-epiphany-club



> With Epiphany’s Availability Guarantee™, the Club will be available whenever you – or your unaccompanied guests – desire. Forget about calendars and pre-determined weeks. Reservations are simple; just let us know when you’re coming and we’ll take care of the details.
> We guarantee availability through a proven capacity management system built on:
> * Limiting the number of Members per residence
> * Geographically segmenting our Membership
> * Securing additional properties for Members during peak demand periods



20 units, 100 members (5:1)
from $799K / $18.5K (3BR)
"Up to 36 weeks Guaranteed Access with just 30 days notice."
"Available anytime on space available basis within 30 days of arrival."

also allows reservations of multiple units simultaneously, not sure if they have to be same #BRs as member purchased.

-------------------------------------------------------

other fractionals / PRCs with some similarities >
http://www.palazzotornabuoni.com/ in Florence, from $290K (Studio)
http://www.castigliondelbosco.it/ in Tuscany, $4.35MM

both allow unlimited use and use of multiple units simultaneously. 

in the case of Palazzo Tornabuoni, you can only use other units that are the same #BRs as you purchased. their ratio is 8:1. reservation system sounds kind of complex, possibly strict. 





> Each November, members reserve their planned vacations for the coming year. Additional vacations may be reserved throughout the year. Members are also able to request consecutive vacations to enable longer visits, or to request multiple residences for the same time in order to host friends and family.




in the case of Castiglion del Bosco, you simply buy in (6:1 ratio) and have access to any of the different sized units, simultaneously, etc. no idea about their reservation system. havent seen anything on it. there will also be a Lungarno hotel onsite.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 10, 2007)

dont like bumping, but wanted to add past pricing..

Epiphany Club at Tristant 
May/June 2006 - $510K 3BR / $610K 4BR
http://www.elite-travelerdigital.com/elitetraveler/20060506/?pg=84

~$300K is quite an increase, like the 3BRs @ Little Nell
http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/562-the-residences-at-the-little-nell-raise-their-prices
(originally they were $1.3MM > $1.75MM)


----------

